# hotel beverly hills good for riding?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Going to be in Beverly Hills for a wedding, and want to get up early Sunday morning for a ride. Could be road or mountain. Anyone recommend a hotel in the under $200 range that is close to roads or trails for good riding? Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fixed said:


> Going to be in Beverly Hills for a wedding, and want to get up early Sunday morning for a ride. Could be road or mountain. Anyone recommend a hotel in the under $200 range that is close to roads or trails for good riding? Thanks.


Lots! 

I'd look east into West Hollywood / Hollywood for hotels. Not too bad of a drive from there to BH.

You'll be closer to road rides, such as north on Beverly to Franklin Cyn then up to Mulholland Dr from there, many choices. Good dirt rides will require a bit of driving.

PM me for more info if you'd like -


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If you stay in Westwood Village (north of Wilshire and south of Sunset) you'll quickly be able to wend your way into the hills of Bel-Air. In Bel-Air, Roscomare Road and Beverly Glen Blvd. will both take you up to Mulholland Drive....though it has to be said that Mulholland is currently blocked off near both of these cross-streets, making it impossible to do a loop from one to the other. (Am I wrong here? If so, somebody correct me.) The rides won't be long, but they will definitely be hilly.

For dirt trails, probably the best thing is to brave your way north up the construction zone-ridden Sepulveda Blvd to the afore-mentioned Mulholland Drive. Go west on Mulholland until it becomes a dirt road. From there it's pretty trails galore.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Thanks, guys. What are the better roads for cycling from the Sunset Blvd. area up to Mulholland? I know nothing about this area. Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fixed said:


> Thanks, guys. What are the better roads for cycling from the Sunset Blvd. area up to Mulholland? I know nothing about this area. Thanks.


you riding fixed? Here's a little 16 mile starter-loop for ya just to give you an idea of where to head. You can add to it as needed, but it includes a couple nice, scenic roads with minimal cars. All of the canyon roads along Mulholland can be explored - there's some cool sights to be had. 

Franklin / Nichols loop from Bev Hills - A bike ride in Beverly Hills, California, US

this loop can be done either direction. Fairly mellow climbs either way.


the local fast-guy / club ride will be coming through on Sunday morning as well, if thats something you want to hop on to. Also using Nichols Cyn.

Velo Club La Grange: Rides > Sunday


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Hollywood gives good suggestions. To specifically answer your question on through routes from Sunset Blvd to Mulholland, here are some roads. West to East: Sepulveda, Roscomare, Beverly Glen, Benedict Canyon, Coldwater Canyon and Laurel Canyon, with various sneaky detours in-between, such as Hollywood's Franklin Canyon jaunt. It might be said, too, that though all of these streets connect to Mulholland Drive, not all of them intersect Sunset. 

Anyway, yes, I grew up in the area. And though Hollywood seems entirely blase about riding Sunset Blvd, to me it's only for the suicidal.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mapei said:


> Anyway, yes, I grew up in the area. And though Hollywood seems entirely blase about riding Sunset Blvd, to me it's only for the suicidal.


I never put him on Sunset :wink:

but yeah, that's one to avoid. At least between the 405 fwy. and Beverly Dr.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thanks again*



Hollywood said:


> I never put him on Sunset :wink:
> 
> but yeah, that's one to avoid. At least between the 405 fwy. and Beverly Dr.


Thanks, very helpful. Not planning on riding on Sunset, but getting a hotel along there somewhere. 

Google makes that area look bizarre, with all the little windy roads up the hill. Great to have a local perspective ahead of time.

Not sure if I'll bring a fixed or my 508 racing bike, as I'm preparing for that in October. I love a good challenge on the fixed, though. 

Probably will get up and ride very early Sunday morning, as there is brunch thing at 10 that day.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Brentwood Grand Prix is on Sunday also. Starts at San Vicente and Darlington Ave.


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

Shoot me the dates and I can see if I can get you a good hotel rate in westwood if you'd like OP... Shoot me a pm and I'll look into it if you'd like.


----------

